# Fog did not play well FB



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

So Farmington bay was SLOW this morning. I was hoping the fog and the incoming storm would have pushed birds around but nothing.

Anyways, I saw the swans that guys say aren't there. They were flying to the lake when it cleared up a bit and then on my hike out I managed a Merganser. At least I didn't come home empty handed 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That place has been very slow since Thanksgiving day. There are ducks there, they just don't move. I was out on Turpin yesterday, didn't fire a shot and only saw a handful of ducks fly. Kind of strange!


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> That place has been very slow since Thanksgiving day. There are ducks there, they just don't move. I was out on Turpin yesterday, didn't fire a shot and only saw a handful of ducks fly. Kind of strange!


Maybe these storms will push more birds south. It's too soon for the migration to be through already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ducksanddogs said:


> Maybe these storms will push more birds south. It's too soon for the migration to be through already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, there are a lot of birds still here, that's not the problem. They are not moving from the rest/feed areas or the clubs. If they do fly, they are sky high. goosefreak and I had this conversation the other day, we think there has been too much hunting pressure at Farmington the last 3 weeks. The first few weeks were outstanding because there weren't a lot of hunters. Opening weekend (Sunday) there were only a dozen trucks/boats at Farmington. It was like that for several weeks, now you go there any day of the week and there are boats on unit 1, a handful of airboats and the Turpin lot has 20 trucks on weekdays. Weekends have even more pressure.....There's only so many places the ducks can go to get away from hunters, just look at the rest pond, club properties and the middle of Turpin. I'm done up there for a while.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> Oh, there are a lot of birds still here, that's not the problem. They are not moving from the rest/feed areas or the clubs. If they do fly, they are sky high. goosefreak and I had this conversation the other day, we think there has been too much hunting pressure at Farmington the last 3 weeks. The first few weeks were outstanding because there weren't a lot of hunters. Opening weekend (Sunday) there were only a dozen trucks/boats at Farmington. It was like that for several weeks, now you go there any day of the week and there are boats on unit 1, a handful of airboats and the Turpin lot has 20 trucks on weekdays. Weekends have even more pressure.....There's only so many places the ducks can go to get away from hunters, just look at the rest pond, club properties and the middle of Turpin. I'm done up there for a while.


That's a good point. I go there for quick, easy access hunts. I'm guessing so does everyone else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

D&D, do you have any good recipes for those sawbills? Instant Pot?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Clean merganser breast of ALL skin and fat. Cube into 1 inch chunks. Dip chunks in raw, scrambled egg and then coat with finely crushed Sour Cream & Onion potato chips. Bake in oven at 350 degrees for exactly 20 minutes. Serve immediately with Winger's Amazing Sauce for dipping or make a dipping sauce of raspberry preserves mixed with a bit of Tabasco. You will never pass up an opportunity to shoot mergansers ever again. Enjoy.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I shot a Merganser once, picked it up by the neck and a big old rotted carp squoze out it's mouth. I never got over that.


----------



## DAdams23 (Sep 28, 2018)

I was there last night and the only ducks within shooting range I had to jump shoot. Nothing was flying 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I shot a Merganser once, picked it up by the neck and a big old rotted carp squoze out it's mouth. I never got over that.


Nightmare fuel right there


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Carp as food*



https://www.bigrivermagazine.com/br.story.a.html said:


> People call them rough fish, and accuse them of eating walleye eggs and ruining ducks' food. Kids mutilate them and leave them to rot on the river bank. Bow hunters use them for target practice.
> 
> Is this any way to treat a fish that British and Russian anglers prize, a fish that is popular in European, Asian and southern U.S. cuisines? *Carp is the most widely eaten fish in the world* -- why do Northerners despise it?


I never could figure out why folks here think carp are worthless.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

dubob said:


> I never could figure out why folks here think carp are worthless.


How did this get into a thread on the discussion of ducks?????????

If you think that they are worthless just go talk to the Foy's down on Utah lake, they are laughing all the way to the bank because of carp.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Critter said:


> How did this get into a thread on the discussion of ducks?????????
> 
> If you think that they are worthless just go talk to the Foy's down on Utah lake, they are laughing all the way to the bank because of carp.


Since you quoted me, I assume your comments were directed at me. I didn't say, or intend to convey, that they are worthless; on the contrary, just the opposite. And I didn't bring it into this thread - Fowlmouth did. I just tried to show that they aren't the trash that some folks think they are. So there! :^8^:

And carp, like mergansers, are very GOOD to eat when prepared properly. Carry on. :O--O:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would rather eat a carp than a merganser. So there!-()/-


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I would rather eat a carp than a merganser. So there!-()/-


I'd rather eat Goose Burgundy or Kokanee:


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

dubob said:


> Clean merganser breast of ALL skin and fat. Cube into 1 inch chunks. Dip chunks in raw, scrambled egg and then coat with finely crushed Sour Cream & Onion potato chips. Bake in oven at 350 degrees for exactly 20 minutes. Serve immediately with Winger's Amazing Sauce for dipping or make a dipping sauce of raspberry preserves mixed with a bit of Tabasco. You will never pass up an opportunity to shoot mergansers ever again. Enjoy.


Where do you find that wingers sauce?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Ducksanddogs said:


> Where do you find that wingers sauce


I get mine at the Wingers Roadhouse Grill in Clearfield. There are several of their eateries scattered around Utah. You can also order it from their website. Amazing Sauce is one of my all time favorite sauces and is excellent with many different meats; pork, chicken, waterfowl, etc.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

dubob said:


> I get mine at the Wingers Roadhouse Grill in Clearfield. There are several of their eateries scattered around Utah. You can also order it from their website. Amazing Sauce is one of my all time favorite sauces and is excellent with many different meats; pork, chicken, waterfowl, etc.


I decided to just look up a recipe for it and it was easy and pretty dang close. If anyone wants it let me know and I'll send it out to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> I shot a Merganser once, picked it up by the neck and a big old rotted carp squoze out it's mouth. I never got over that.


Had the same thing happen with a greenhead last year, first time for me.


----------

